# antlerless regulation question



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

So Saturday morning I shot a button buck, didnt realize it was one until I recovered it. I don't think I would of shot it if I knew it was a button buck. It had size to it actually. But my question is on the regulations. I only had an either sex tag, so I used that and checked it in as a button buck. Does that then count as my buck for the year, or does it go down as anterless? it was lorain county. hey if I cant get a buck this year i'm fine with it. it was my decision. thanks


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

BB get checked in as antlerless . If you Look hard for the bumps before you shoot you can usually ID a BB at bow range.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> BB get checked in as antlerless . If you Look hard for the bumps before you shoot you can usually ID a BB at bow range.


I will look the next time for sure. I've never seen a button buck when hunting before, at least i dont think i have. thanks for the response. i was pretty sure I knew the answer but wanted to check with the experts here


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Buy another either sex tag and shoot a buck the BB does not count as a legal buck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I believe that the regs say (don't have my book handy) that if the antlers are 3" or less in length it qualifies as an antlerless deer. And if you're like most of us, either sex tags are all that you're going to get.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> I believe that the regs say (don't have my book handy) that if the antlers are 3" or less in length it qualifies as an antlerless deer. And if you're like most of us, either sex tags are all that you're going to get.


thank you. yeah i was actually in lorain county which still allows the antlerless tag, but I didnt have an antlerless tag this year. It went unused last year so I didnt bother to get one this year, just the either sex tag.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I know that feeling. We can't get antlerless tags here this year.


----------

